# First Pedal Build



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey guys,

Long story short, I'm doing my first pedal build and I've got some Q's. I'm going to build the Glory Hole and I've bought everything that is on the Build Docs PDF besides the pots. Where should I buy the pots from, and which style pot should I buy? Also, other than the 125b enclosure, what else do I need to buy?

Thanks for obliging a complete novice. I know almost nothing about this stuff ?


----------



## TheSin (Jul 26, 2020)

I buy my pots and most other items from Tayda. Pots are the pcb mount and I usually buy the round shaft, 6.35mm. You will also need a DC power jack, 2-1/4” jacks, knobs, a 3PDT stomp switch, LED and bezel (3mm is what I get), and some wire. Always socket your IC’s & maybe your transistor if you choose to....I think I got it all.

BTW read the “basic workflow tips“ within this general question section, excellent info!
Good luck on your first build!


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSin said:


> I buy my pots and most other items from Tayda. Pots are the pcb mount and I usually buy the round shaft, 6.35mm. You will also need a DC power jack, 2-1/4” jacks, knobs, a 3PDT stomp switch, LED and bezel (3mm is what I get), and some wire. Always socket your IC’s & maybe your transistor if you choose to....I think I got it all. Good luck on your first build!



Thank you!! I'll make sure to get all of that ordered too. What website do you purchase from? And what do you mean "socket your IC's and transistor?"

Also, how do you typically color your enclosure? I know powder coating is more durable than spray paint but I don't have the ability to powder coat.


----------



## TheSin (Jul 26, 2020)

timwebb.pxpx said:


> Thank you!! I'll make sure to get all of that ordered too. What website do you purchase from? And what do you mean "socket your IC's and transistor?"
> 
> Also, how do you typically color your enclosure? I know powder coating is more durable than spray paint but I don't have the ability to powder coat.



Tayda.com
The sockets allow you to easily change an IC or transistor without having to de-solder it. You’ll need one 8pin socket for the IC and a 3 pin for the transistor. Tayda sells powder coated 125b enclosures in many colors.










						8 pin DIP IC Socket Adaptor Solder Type
					

GTK - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Tayda.com
> The sockets allow you to easily change an IC or transistor workout having to de-solder it. You’ll need one 8pin socket for the IC and a 3 pin for the transistor. Tayda sells powder coated 125b enclosures in many colors.


Thank you dude!! Huge help!!


----------



## Barry (Jul 26, 2020)

timwebb.pxpx said:


> Thank you!! I'll make sure to get all of that ordered too. What website do you purchase from? And what do you mean "socket your IC's and transistor?"
> 
> Also, how do you typically color your enclosure? I know powder coating is more durable than spray paint but I don't have the ability to powder coat.


taydaelectronics.com will have powder coated enclosures, and also have them predrilled for many pedalpcb projects


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Tayda.com
> The sockets allow you to easily change an IC or transistor without having to de-solder it. You’ll need one 8pin socket for the IC and a 3 pin for the transistor. Tayda sells powder coated 125b enclosures in many colors.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the right socket got the transistor?


----------



## TheSin (Jul 26, 2020)

timwebb.pxpx said:


> Is this the right socket got the transistor?


Yep. I’d get like a 20 or 40 pin. You can break off the 3 you need and have extra (I always order extras) for your next build. You can also use them to socket diodes as well.


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Yep.


Sweet! And when it comes to wire I see that it ranges between AWG 18 to AWG 24. Does it matter which wire I get?


----------



## TheSin (Jul 26, 2020)

Lots of various feelings and opinions regarding wiring here. I personally use the 24ga solid on my builds without any issues.

This video really helped me out when I first started building. Its a competitors video, but I don’t think anyone will mind.


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 26, 2020)

That's so helpful! Im not nearly as nervous as I was before watching that haha


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 26, 2020)

Just checking where you got the 2N5457 transistors from as the through hole version is hard to come by & there are fakes out there on eBay etc. I ended up using the SMD (surface mount) version instead with a conversion pcb.


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 27, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Just checking where you got the 2N5457 transistors from as the through hole version is hard to come by & there are fakes out there on eBay etc. I ended up using the SMD (surface mount) version instead with a conversion pcb.



I bought everything I could from http://www.diyguitarpedals.com.au/shop/

Again, I'm a new guy so I'm not sure if these are high quality parts or not.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 27, 2020)

Should be fine there fellow Aussie. I've bought from him a few times.

These guys are also good for local: https://www.pedalpartsaustralia.com/


----------



## timwebb.pxpx (Jul 27, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Should be fine there fellow Aussie. I've bought from him a few times.
> 
> These guys are also good for local: https://www.pedalpartsaustralia.com/


Thanks dude! If you know of any USA suppliers please let me know!


----------



## TheSin (Jul 27, 2020)

timwebb.pxpx said:


> Thanks dude! If you know of any USA suppliers please let me know!



Here you go:









						**JFET 2N5457 - Guaranteed Genuine - GuitarPCB
					

(1) Genuine 2N5457 JFET Transistor from my own personal collection. Hand Tested and all are in the proper range for guitar pedals.




					guitarpcb.com
				




Pricey but supposed to be a reliable source according to some posts on this site.


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2020)

TheSin said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's a very reliable source


----------

